

Apple paid $2.6B lion's share of $4.5B Nortel patent acquisition - sandipc
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/07/21/apple_paid_2_6b_lions_share_of_4_5b_nortel_patent_acquisition.html

======
dannomatic
Ha! Awesome - "Lion's share" (get it? get it?)

